# BFL Co-Angler Wanted



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I am planning on entering at least the first 2 events as a boater to see how I do. If anyone is interested in going as a co-angler let me know so we can enter together and get priority. Will also be willing to split hotel costs and transportation costs since I have to drive anyway. PM me if interested.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

??? How about me?


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

You told me you didn't want to do the BFL's, dorkus. If you do then consider it done. When are your exams over? The first one is at Indian 5/11.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Ok, Mike had a brain fart. I still need a co-angler. To clarify, we would not be fishing together but when we enter together we get a guaranteed spot in the tournament.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Ok, Mike had a brain fart.


 LOL.he must be hitting the books too hard and it fuzzed up his brain


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

haha, I am. 4 hour test today, 4 hour test monday...plus I can't take my eyes off the college football.

Sorry to hijack your post Adam. Peace, I'm out...


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I could, at the least, do the first one at Indian Lake. I am Really wanting to fish this but have not really ever had the opertunity. I will shoot you a PM with my PHone Number if you wouldnt mind giving me a call.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I am still looking for a co-angler... Even if you only want to fish one event let me know. We can share room expenses and you can pre-fish w/ me.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

If this position is still open please let me know. I am very interested!

Dave


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Yep, I am still looking!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

what r the details???


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Spot has been filled. Thanks Jerry!


----------

